# Rip isla



## Dee and Isla (Aug 24, 2013)

My lovely golden retriever was put to sleep 8th July 2015.
She was misdiagnosed by our normal vet Wednesday morning. I went to another vet for a 2nd opinion. Sadly ISLA by the time we got to the 2nd vet was dying she had heart and kidney failure and her body was filling with fluid she had to be put to sleep.
Our normal vets have apologised for misdiagnosing and although I accept their apology I won't FORGIVE. ISLA was let down by them and ended her life at a vet practice she had never been to before but they showed compassion.
She was 7yrs old and was on metacam and gabapentin as she had DJD but wasn't put to sleep over this condition but through kidney and heart failure.
My house and my heart now feel empty. Love and miss you so much. Run free over the rainbow bridge with all your goldie friends.:--sad::--sad::--sad::--sad:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. It is so very hard.

Run swiftly at the Bridge ISLA.


----------



## Dee and Isla (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you no idea how to put a picture of her on here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Isla.

Do you have pictures saved on your computer or are you using a photo site such as Photobucket?

When posting, select Go Advanced. You will see a gray section above the white area where you type.

If you have pictures saved on your Computer, select the Paper Clip. A window opens us called Manage Attachments. You can browse your computer to locate the picture(s) you want to upload. Select the picture(s)-Choose file, then hit Upload. You can preview your post to view the pictures you have uploaded. If satisfied with your selection, hit Submit reply. 

If you have picture(s) at a Photosite, go to your account. There is a picture or what looks like a postcard in the gray section. A window opens up, copy and paste the Picture URL into the section, then hit OK. Preview your post, then hit Submit Reply.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is hard and no words can ever help you through this process. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Isla*

Rest in peace, sweet Isla.
My Smooch and Snobear will care for you!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-8.html#post5831538


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Dee, I'm so sorry to hear about Isla. I know how hard it hurts and particularly in this situation. There are many sweet goldies at Rainbow Bridge, my Merry included, that will be there for Isla. Hugs and kind thoughts for comfort.


----------



## Dee and Isla (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for your kind replies. We have a 20month old English sheepdog who has only known ISLA. She is pacing up and down and pining for ISLA.
Hubby and me are discussing getting a puppy but not sure whether to go for a male this time. Would a male get on with our female old English sheepdog. Having now owned 2 dogs seems strange just having one around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have two, when one goes it's just as hard on the other dog as it is on us, they grieve also. 

I have a Golden boy and girl, several members have two boys or two girls. It's really what you prefer.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Isla. Another goldie gone way too young.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Isla - we lost one of our goldens under similar circumstances - except it was the emergency vet who let us and Ginny down. I fully understand that you will never forgive the misdiagnosis just as I never will.

As for getting another pup - I've had 2 girls and a male live together with no problem, 2 females together and currently one girl one boy and never had a problem. You know the temperament of your girl so be guided by that. Good luck

Run free Isla and sleep softly


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss xxx


----------

